# RealGM: Gasol Traded To Lakers



## Cris

_Memphis Commerical Appeal - _
The Commercial Appeal has learned that the Grizzlies have traded Pau Gasol to the Los Angeles Lakers for center Kwame Brown, rookie guard Javaris Crittenton and first-round draft picks in 2008 and 2010. 

The decision was made that the Grizzlies could no longer move forward with Gasol on and off the basketball court. 

The deal allows the Grizzlies to gain salary cap relief, as Brown is in the final year of a deal that pays $9,075,000.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/


----------



## Resume

I am jealous. Good work Lakers. I hate your team with a passion... but now you are a serious threat for the WCF.

Very good trade by your organization.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great trade by the Lakers. What a steal.


----------



## Cap

Speechless. Just...wow.

You have no idea. I am almost in tears.


----------



## Kaas

HOLY ****! :yay:

Java showed a lot of potential, but losing Kwame is worth it alone. Then we get Pau in return. Things just got interesting.


----------



## mediocre man

Great trade by the Lakers. Kobe and Phil finally got their other superstar to help them win. You guys should move to the head of the Western Conference in terms of being able to win it all.


----------



## Cris

Assuming Gasol doesnt play tonight... we are so damn out of big men.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

No ****ing Way!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!happy Happy Joy Joy Happy Happy Joy Joy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Cant Express How ****ing Happy I Am Right Now. Aggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Im Jumping Up And Down In Between Writing This!!!!!!!!!

<------ Dont let the door hit you on the way out Kwame


----------



## Showtime87

I can't believe what I just heard! Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton and 2 first rounders for Gasol?? Oh man, this the deal of the decade! I apologize for every disparaging thing I've ever said about Mitch Kupchak.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

C - Bynum, Mihm, Mbenga
PF - Gasol, Turiaf, Radmanovic
SF - Odom, Ariza, Luke
SG - Kobe, Sasha, Karl
PG - Fisher, Farmar

WOW!!! Forgive me if I'm missing anyone, just too damn excited. Thx for the heads up Cris. I was having a ****ty day, but that is done for.

Now we need to trade Odom for a legit SF and we laugh all the way to the Finals.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Wow.....

Who would have predicted that the best deals of the 07-08 season would be pulled off by Ainge and Kupchak????????


----------



## afobisme

wow, we raped them.. dang, too bad java is gone though. but oh well, we got gasol.


----------



## DaRizzle

FYI. Trade included 2008 and 2010 Lakers 1st round pick, Aaron Mckie(i guess he was still on the books) and the rights to Pau's brother(ironic). This is so awesome!!!


----------



## Showtime87

afobisme said:


> wow, we raped them.. dang, too bad java is gone though. but oh well, we got gasol.


No kidding. I guess Mitch did learn something from Jerry West after all...Java obviously has a bright future, but the fact is the Lakers just didn't need him, Farmar is the PG of the future. This trade almost makes up for the initial blunder that was the acquisition of Kwame Brown. It looks a WHOLE LOT better now that Pau Gasol is a byproduct.


----------



## Showtime87

DaRizzle said:


> FYI. Trade included 2008 and 2010 Lakers 1st round pick, Aaron Mckie(i guess he was still on the books) and the rights to Pau's brother(ironic). This is so awesome!!!


Haha. Oh well, I guess we can forget the family reunion now. It will be sad to see Aaron McKie's contract go though. :lol:


----------



## Cris

"It is also believed that the Lakers would need to arrange a sign-and-trade for Aaron McKie, who is not currently playing in NBA, to make the salary cap math work for the deal."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3226203


----------



## Plastic Man

EHL said:


> Speechless. Just...wow.
> 
> You have no idea. I am almost in tears.


I'm so happy for all you guys that actually live in LA and breathe yellow and purple, because I know how you must feel. And while I may not be crying I'm too excited and happy to come up with something reasonable. 

I can't believe that Kwame is gone... this is seriously one of the best moments as a Lakers fan in the last 2 or 3 years (the only comparable one is Kobe tying it and then winning in OT against the Suns a couple of years ago ).

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## clien

yeah baby. This is GReat news!


----------



## jazzy1

Well I think we are the favorites now if Bynum can get back in decent shape.

Gasol is alittle soft and I worry about getting fast breaked on with those 3 bigs in the line-up, But we should be dominant on the boards. 

We need Gasol to get his huslte on and be ready for Sunday's game in Washington no time for messing around.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Wait, Marc Gasol was part of the trade? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## clien

mitch is turning out to be a stud of a gm..not necessarilly b/c of this trade- this is a steal, this is the type of trade that can make us legit title contenders for awhile. drafting bynum was ballsy n was a +. I'm soo pumped dude I can't wait to see gasol in purple n gold


----------



## The One

jazzy1 said:


> We need Gasol to get his huslte on and be ready for Sunday's game in Washington no time for messing around.


Shoot he needs to do what Tim Thomas did when he got traded to the Suns and be ready for tonight's game


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Gasol and Bynum. What a frontline.


----------



## Showtime87

What an unbelievable turnaround from this summer! Kobe was grumbling and demanding a trade and it appeared this team was on the verge of demolition. Four months later we're all here reveling in what seems to be the dawn of a brand new Lakers team that is once again back at the top of the heap. Life certainly is unpredictable.


----------



## jazzy1

Showtime87 said:


> What an unbelievable turnaround from this summer! Kobe was grumbling and demanding a trade and it appeared this team was on the verge of demolition. Four months later we're all here reveling in what seems to be the dawn of a brand new Lakers team that is once again back at the top of the heap. Life certainly is unpredictable.


Phil sorta predicted this actually he kept saying we just gotta get this season started that winning will make things better.Because of our good start and thanks to Kobe the light was seen by management that we could actually take this thing. 

Thus the trade.


----------



## jazzy1

It is amazing on one hand though you get a teams best player and don't give up any of your top 5 players.


----------



## Ghiman

My buddy text messages me about the trade and i did'nt believe it, so i had to come here to verify...lol

Yea baby! :yay:


----------



## Showtime87

jazzy1 said:


> It is amazing on one hand though you get a teams best player and don't give up any of your top 5 players.


That's the thing. We spent all that time discussing whether or not we would give up Odom, Bynum or both in a deal for Jermaine O'Neal, now the Lakers have landed a better, younger player in Gasol while giving up essentially nothing. Not to disrespect Crittenton, but come on....this trade was basically a miracle.


----------



## elcap15

How did we get a former all-star for Kwame?


Who is this GM and what has he done with Mitch?


----------



## Showtime87

elcap15 said:


> How did we get a former all-star for Kwame?
> 
> 
> Who is this GM and what has he done with Mitch?


I think Jerry West is behind this whole thing...He always said he would be a Laker for life. :clap: He's still a consultant in Memphis if I'm not mistaken...maybe he decided to play Kevin McHale to our Danny Ainge? :lol:


----------



## madskillz1_99

What a deal. Imagine when Bynum comes back! Oh my.


----------



## Cris

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Showtime87

^^ Good ol' Randy Newman...This song always reminds me of the glory days.


----------



## Avalanche

See you in the finals

Awesome trade btw


----------



## Cap

Avalanche said:


> See you in the finals
> 
> Awesome trade btw


Goosebumps. Oy.


----------



## afobisme

hilarious, lakers will have to sign aaron mckie, who's currently retired, to make the deal work.. which means aarmon mckie will be getting free money.


----------



## Showtime87

EHL said:


> Goosebumps. Oy.


Tell me about it, I don't think we realized how lucky we were back then.


----------



## Cris

afobisme said:


> hilarious, lakers will have to sign aaron mckie, who's currently retired, to make the deal work.. which means aarmon mckie will be getting free money.


"Unofficially retired"


----------



## DaRizzle

afobisme said:


> hilarious, lakers will have to sign aaron mckie, who's currently retired, to make the deal work.. which means aarmon mckie will be getting free money.


Imagine that phone call...He is retired and a coach for the sixers. Gets a call from Mitch

Mitch: Hi Aaron how you doin
Aaron: Hi Mitch, what are you calling me for, Im retired
Mitch: Oh the Lakers are trying to make a trade
Aaron: What does that have to do with me?
Mitch: We are going to sign you for the vets minimum and trade you to Memphis where you won't play.
Aaron: Really?!?
Mitch: Yeah, so be expecting a check for $800,000 in the mail
Aaron: OK


----------



## afobisme

either way, he's not playing in the NBA


----------



## Plastic Man

One question guys, how well do you think Gasol is going to fit in and how fast? I mean it's got to be a shock for a (star) player to be traded in the middle of the season. He'll come to a completely different surrounding.. Is this a concern, or should there be no problem with him adjusting?


----------



## Cris

So at this point the deal should look like....

*Lakers Trade:
*Kwame Brown
Javaris Crittenton
2008 First Round Pick
2010 First Round Pick
Rights to Marc Gasol
S&T Aaron Mckie
*
Grizzles Trade: 
*Pau Gasol
2010 Second Round Draft Pick



> The Los Angeles Lakers have acquired forward Pau Gasol in a trade with the Memphis Grizzlies, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. The Lakers will also receive the Grizzlies second round draft choice in 2010. In exchange Memphis will receive forward Kwame Brown, guard Javaris Crittenton, guard *Aaron McKie (who the Lakers signed earlier today)*, the draft rights to Marc Gasol and first round picks in 2008 and 2010.
> 
> “We’re extremely pleased to be able to make this trade.” said Kupchak. “Pau is a proven player of all-star caliber in this league who can score and rebound and he’s still a young player. We feel this move strengthens our team in the short term as well as the long term.”
> 
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/080201gasol_trade.html


----------



## Ruff Draft

Now that's just nasty. What a frontcourt.


----------



## Showtime87

Plastic Man said:


> One question guys, how well do you think Gasol is going to fit in and how fast? I mean it's got to be a shock for a (star) player to be traded in the middle of the season. He'll come to a completely different surrounding.. Is this a concern, or should there be no problem with him adjusting?


I think he'll fit in well, though it might take him a handful of games to get the basic structure of the offense down. He's already a good passer from the post, so I think the transition will go pretty smoothly.


----------



## The One

Rich Bucher just said that it's possible that Bynum will be out for the remainder of the season!!

With out Bynum we are still only a good team - we won't be able to beat the Celtics in the finals.


----------



## JerryWest

I love Gasol, but the Lakers are going to regret not giving something else instead of Critt.


Happy yet so sad we lost an all-star pg in the future.


----------



## JerryWest

Showtime87 said:


> I think Jerry West is behind this whole thing...He always said he would be a Laker for life. :clap: He's still a consultant in Memphis if I'm not mistaken...maybe he decided to play Kevin McHale to our Danny Ainge? :lol:


WORD. This redemption of McHale's ******* move to prop up Boston.


----------



## Showtime87

The One said:


> Rich Bucher just said that it's possible that Bynum will be out for the remainder of the season!!
> 
> With out Bynum we are still only a good team - we won't be able to beat the Celtics in the finals.


Where did you hear this? Is it on ESPN.com?


----------



## Ruff Draft

They're good right now. That frontcourt together & healthy though will put them over the top.


----------



## P-Rez25

EHL said:


> Speechless. Just...wow.
> 
> You have no idea. I am almost in tears.


tell me about it, im in a catatonic state right about now, and i might add that its a good catatonic state


----------



## Basel

I am absolutely BEYOND ecstatic right now!!!

The basketball Gods are looking out for the Lakers.


----------



## P-Rez25

KennethTo said:


> I love Gasol, but the Lakers are going to regret not giving something else instead of Critt.
> 
> 
> Happy yet so sad we lost an all-star pg in the future.


its better that Critt to instead of Bynum besides with Farmar already in the mix we wont be missing much anyways


----------



## JerryWest

P-Rez25 said:


> its better that Critt to instead of Bynum


there is no way in hell they would have expected Bynum, no one would

I would rather give up 2 more 1st round picks then critt personally.


----------



## DaRizzle

The One said:


> Rich Bucher just said that it's possible that Bynum will be out for the remainder of the season!!


WTF!!! Elaborate! You cant say **** like this without proof! Dont rain on the parade!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

KennethTo said:


> I would rather give up 2 more 1st round picks then critt personally.


And that is why you are not the GM...So you would have givin them the 2008, 2010, 2012, 2014 1st round picks?!? Please...

BTW. In case you didnt know, you cant trade #1 picks in back to back years.


----------



## Showtime87

P-Rez25 said:


> its better that Critt to instead of Bynum


1 million times better. Critt has a ton of talent, without a doubt. But how was he ever going to play in LA? Farmar has proven himself to be a talented NBA player who will eventually become the starting PG, so it would have been tough to give him any substantial playing time. Props to the Lakers for drafting the centerpiece in a trade that landed them an All-Star PF who should be the final piece in restoring this franchise to a championship level.


----------



## Cris

Critt will be good, but you can honestly expect to trade **** for gold.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> I love Gasol, but the Lakers are going to regret not giving something else instead of Critt.
> 
> 
> Happy yet so sad we lost an all-star pg in the future.



I'd say the Lakers wont regret trading someone who *might* be NBA all star one day in the next 2-3 year... For someone that can make the Lakers title contenders now... 

Critt wasn't going to change the shape of this team in the next couple years.. He wasn't even playing good enough with garbage time minutes at this point in his career.. 

Gasol on the other hand.. Is ready to win now. Has been wanting a title for a while.. Has a style that will complement Kobe Bryant while Kobe is currently in his prime and ready to win now... 

I mean... The Lakers just got this line up...

Fisher/Farmar
Kobe/Sasha
Odom/Trevor
Gasol/Predator
Bynum/Mihm...

When healthy.. That is a scary, ten man deep team... That is full of youth.. And has people delivering now.. And not potiential... I don't think anyone in the office will loose any sleep tonight over the thought that one day Javaris might be as good as his fans hope he will be.


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> Critt will be good, but you can honestly expect to trade **** for gold.


This is about as close as you can come to doing so, especially when Gasol is exactly what this franchise needed to put it over the top.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Showtime87 said:


> 1 million times better. Critt has a ton of talent, without a doubt. But how was he ever going to play in LA? Farmar has proven himself to be a talented NBA player who will eventually become the starting PG, so it would have been tough to give him any substantial playing time. Props to the Lakers for drafting the centerpiece in a trade that landed them an All-Star PF who should be the final piece in restoring this franchise to a championship level.


Hell, it's better that its Critt and not Bynum or Famar....

Seriously... The Lakers want Kobe to retire a laker. Kobe needs help now while he is in his prime. Critt had nothing to offer right now. Gosal, Bynum, and Farmar are all bringing something to the Lakers each night right now.

Lakers robbed the Grizz.:yay:


----------



## Cris

Showtime87 said:


> This is about as close as you can come to doing so, especially when Gasol is exactly what this franchise needed to put it over the top.


Still... thats because we don't know what Java will turn into. 

The better example is always MLB. Big names are traded for big name prospects, whether they turn out to be big names or not is a differnt story.

Dont get me wrong, I love this trade.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hell, it's better that its Critt and not Bynum or Famar....


Excellent point. There's no way I could have imagined the Lakers would land somebody like Gasol without having to give up _*at least*_ Farmar.


----------



## P-Rez25

i just cant believe we just traded Kwame Brown for Pau Gasol amazing


----------



## The One

DaRizzle said:


> WTF!!! Elaborate! You cant say **** like this without proof! Dont rain on the parade!!!


It was on ESPN.com but it could be possible that Bucher was only trying to make sense out of the deal since he wasn't quoting anybody - he just mentioned that Bynum's injury could be more serious than expected.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Cris said:


> Still... thats because we don't know what Java will turn into.
> 
> The better example is always MLB. Big names are traded for big name prospects, whether they turn out to be big names or not is a differnt story.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I love this trade.


Potiential is nice.. But taking the devils advocate...

Most Laker fans want Kobe to stay. (Myself included). If he found out we kept Java.. A kid with talent, but yet to even challenege Farmar for a backup up PG to an aging Derek fisher... over Pau Gasol.. He would flip..

Rightly so.. We kept Bynum.. Odom.. And Farmar.. And all we had to do is give up a mentally weak gimp.. and an over hyped young guard. (Over hyped until proven otherwise to me)...

The Lakers just put themselves in position to win a title as soon as this year.. Depending upon injuries, and chemestry development....

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## afobisme

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Potiential is nice.. But taking the devils advocate...
> 
> Most Laker fans want Kobe to stay. (Myself included). If he found out we kept Java.. A kid with talent, but yet to even challenege Farmar for a backup up PG to an aging Derek fisher... over Pau Gasol.. He would flip..
> 
> Rightly so.. We kept Bynum.. Odom.. And Farmar.. And all we had to do is give up a mentally weak gimp.. and an over hyped young guard. (Over hyped until proven otherwise to me)...
> 
> The Lakers just put themselves in position to win a title as soon as this year.. Depending upon injuries, and chemestry development....
> 
> :yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


yeah that's true.. everyone's saying critt is going to be this and that.. im not really convinced yet.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> And all we had to do is give up a mentally weak gimp..
> :yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


Dude, even MJ thinks that was a little harsh...LMAO...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow.. Took two tests.. Think I may have passed both.. Add that to Gasol to the Lakers.. Best weekend in over a year!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Happy birthday to me!!! Memphis just gave me the best birthday present ever!!!!!


----------



## DANNY

*omfg I Just Came Back From Work And I Read This **** 

Holy **** This Is Awesome*


----------



## JerryWest

DaRizzle said:


> And that is why you are not the GM...So you would have givin them the 2008, 2010, 2012, 2014 1st round picks?!? Please...
> 
> BTW. In case you didnt know, you cant trade #1 picks in back to back years.


Mediocre talent is not equal to star talent. Critt is a star talent. giving up what will most like mediocre players is a lot better. And you GM skills are so great? please don't give me that bull****


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow.. Took two tests.. Think I may have passed both.. Add that to Gasol to the Lakers.. Best weekend in over a year!


Congrats! Just one request: please update your avatar by putting Kwame in blue & yellow! :biggrin: He is a Laker no more!


----------



## JerryWest

I promise you Critt will be a better player than Farmer within a year and a half if he gets any resemblance of decent minutes.


----------



## DANNY

KennethTo said:


> I promise you Critt will be a better player than Farmer within a year and a half if he gets any resemblance of decent minutes.


let him be an all star in memphis WE GOT PAU GASOL BABY WHOO HOO


----------



## JerryWest

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'd say the Lakers wont regret trading someone who *might* be NBA all star one day in the next 2-3 year... For someone that can make the Lakers title contenders now...
> 
> Critt wasn't going to change the shape of this team in the next couple years.. He wasn't even playing good enough with garbage time minutes at this point in his career..
> 
> Gasol on the other hand.. Is ready to win now. Has been wanting a title for a while.. Has a style that will complement Kobe Bryant while Kobe is currently in his prime and ready to win now...
> 
> I mean... The Lakers just got this line up...
> 
> Fisher/Farmar
> Kobe/Sasha
> Odom/Trevor
> Gasol/Predator
> Bynum/Mihm...
> 
> When healthy.. That is a scary, ten man deep team... That is full of youth.. And has people delivering now.. And not potiential... I don't think anyone in the office will loose any sleep tonight over the thought that one day Javaris might be as good as his fans hope he will be.


Bynum wasn' getting any minutes last season either. This is why you are short-sighted.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Guys. We found a way to win now AND still keep our future with Bynum, Farmar, Ariza and Turiaf.


----------



## JerryWest

I remember in the offseason some of you guys said you would rather trade Bynum than Odom for JO.

Giving up Critt instead of farmer is the same thing. Critt = bynum; farmer = odom in this case


----------



## onelakerfan

Here is the real QUESTION. how long of a fligh from Memphis to toranto??????????


----------



## HKF

Does it really matter if Critt turns into an all-star, if the Lakers were to win 2 or three out of the next five titles? Of course it doesn't. Being better than Farmar means nothing, as the goal is to win the title, not care if Critt is better than Jordan, because it's obvious Critt will never be better than Kobe.


----------



## onelakerfan

WE NEED THE GAME THREAD 3 hours left


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KennethTo said:


> I remember in the offseason some of you guys said you would rather trade Bynum than Odom for JO.
> 
> Giving up Critt instead of farmer is the same thing. Critt = bynum; farmer = odom in this case


Dude you act as if Farmar is done improving. Farmar still has a TON of potential to be tapped. Hes improving just by having Fisher here to mentor him. Athletic swing men like Critt are a dime a dozen.


----------



## koberules24

We owe Chicago Bulls fans TWO MIDDLE FINGERS! ONE FOR KOBE AND ONE FOR GASOL.............HA HA HA! Here's to me getting drunk later tonight to celebrate! BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerryWest

HKF said:


> Does it really matter if Critt turns into an all-star, if the Lakers were to win 2 or three out of the next five titles? Of course it doesn't. Being better than Farmar means nothing, as the goal is to win the title, not care if Critt is better than Jordan, because it's obvious Critt will never be better than Kobe.


Who says that the Lakers wouldn't win the titles with Critt instead of Farmer? Even in the short term. Your making an assumption that I don't think is true.


----------



## Cris

onelakerfan said:


> Here is the real QUESTION. how long of a fligh from Memphis to toranto??????????


I don't think you're going to see Gasol tonight, in fact I am not sure he is even going to join the team tonight.


----------



## JerryWest

I think it's hilarious that some of you guys are bringing up that Farmer is a little better than Critt now. You were probably the same people that talked about how Kwame was better than Bynum last year as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> I remember in the offseason some of you guys said you would rather trade Bynum than Odom for JO.
> 
> Giving up Critt instead of farmer is the same thing. Critt = bynum; farmer = odom in this case


Wasn't me saying that.

Critt now <<< Farmar now


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> I think it's hilarious that some of you guys are bringing up that Farmer is a little better than Critt now. You were probably the same people that talked about how Kwame was better than Bynum last year as well.


I asked you this before.. What has Critt done in the NBA that sets him apart from Farmar? In garbage time, with 20 point leads.. What has Critt done? He is a turn over machine.. Plays very weak defense for someone with his "hype". He is raw to the bone. He might be great, but he isn't very good now.

Sasha has played more consistent defense and offense than Critt has this season. And Sasha is a scrub.

Aside from maybe The One and Jazzy1, I don't think anyone here thought Kwame was better than Bynum last season.


----------



## DANNY

are you gonna go far as saying this trade will haunt the lakers after critt becomes the next MJ in about 2~3 years?


----------



## koberules24

What the hell are you guys arguing about??????? WE JUST GOT A STAR TO GO ALONG WITH KOBE....AND LAMAR...AND BYNUM!!!! FOR GOD SAKES YOU SHOULD BE GETTING DRUNK TO CELEBRATE LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE............LIVE IT UP!!!!


----------



## elcap15

koberules24 said:


> What the hell are you guys arguing about??????? WE JUST GOT A STAR TO GO ALONG WITH KOBE....AND LAMAR...AND BYNUM!!!! FOR GOD SAKES YOU SHOULD BE GETTING DRUNK TO CELEBRATE LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE............LIVE IT UP!!!!


Im gonna start getting drunk in about 30 min . . . when I get home from work.

Lets just say that I dint earn my pay today.


----------



## JerryWest

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I asked you this before.. What has Critt done in the NBA that sets him apart from Farmar? In garbage time, with 20 point leads.. What has Critt done? He is a turn over machine.. Plays very weak defense for someone with his "hype". He is raw to the bone. He might be great, but he isn't very good now.
> 
> Sasha has played more consistent defense and offense than Critt has this season. And Sasha is a scrub.
> 
> Aside from maybe The One and Jazzy1, I don't think anyone here thought Kwame was better than Bynum last season.


You could say the same thing about Farmer last year and Smush or Sasha. What did farmer do last year, jack ****. Does it mean Smush and Sasha are better than Farmer?


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

elcap15 said:


> How did we get a former all-star for Kwame?
> 
> 
> Who is this GM and what has he done with Mitch?


To be honest here, Mitch Kupchak is quickly rising in rank among the leagues Top GM's.


He signed Fisher (Great leadership skills, poise and classy)


Got rid of Cook (underachieving, one dimensional big man) and Mo Evans for Trevor Ariza (Hustle guy,slasher,knack for defense)


Drafted Farmar and Turiaf (Both have proved to be a steal and are key pieces with the Lakers, Farmar has been crucial off the bench. Ronny brings a lot of energy and movement in the big man rotation)


Traded Kwame for an All star big man who can flourish in the triangle.


Radmanovic doesnt look to be a bad signing. He just needs to get healthy. About the only transaction that sucked for the Lakers is Luke Walton and his 6 yr/30 mil contract.



I have a feeling though, Lamar Odom will be traded. Most likely in the offseason.


----------



## JerryWest

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wasn't me saying that.
> 
> Critt now <<< Farmar now


How do you think this will be
1 season from now?
3 seasons from now?

Don't give me an half-assed answers either that gives you leeway like Critt has more potential but I think Farmer will probably be better but I could see Critt possibly being better. Just answer for each period who think will be better and how much better.



On a separate note, I think getting Gasol is a good deal, I've made more Gasol trade threads than ANYONE else on this forum so obviously I support it if the Grizz insisted on Critt.


----------



## farzadkavari

This is a geat trade for the Lakers, Memphis just got ripped off. Paul Gasol has always been one my favorite players in NBA. I can't wait till I see him in Gold and Purple. Lakers will be scary once Bynum gets back. Maybe the lost to Detroit was not a bad thing after all. I believe Lakers can go all the way with Gasol and Bynum in the line up. WOW


----------



## DANNY

i'm gonna assume pau aint playing today right? 

lol man i want him to play today


----------



## L.A. Guy

Wow, I dont know whats more exciting the fact that we got Gasol or Kwame is finally out of here!! Can you spell R.I.N.G.S
Kupchak GM of the year!


----------



## elcap15

Farmar as a rookie stole the starting job from Smush.

Now we have 2 guards that are both better than Smush. It would be hard for Critt to get play time on this team even if he was really good . . . and he is a work in progress.

Critt is the only player in this trade Im sad to see go. And let me say, Im not shedding any tears because we just got Pau ****ing Gasol!


----------



## JerryWest

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I asked you this before.. What has Critt done in the NBA that sets him apart from Farmar? In garbage time, with 20 point leads.. What has Critt done? He is a turn over machine.. Plays very weak defense for someone with his "hype". He is raw to the bone. He might be great, but he isn't very good now.
> 
> Sasha has played more consistent defense and offense than Critt has this season. And Sasha is a scrub.
> 
> Aside from maybe The One and Jazzy1, I don't think anyone here thought Kwame was better than Bynum last season.


Critt hasn't done much because he hasn't been given consistent minutes to do much. Did you think we should have traded away Bynum last year instead of Kwame because Kwame did more?


"He might be great, but he isn't very good now." I love that quote, your just trying to find leeway just case your proven wrong as hell on Critt. That's so typical of guys that wanted to throw in Critt in every trade idea that floats around.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Some of you guys are clowns. It may be that Critt ends up being better than Farmar. But we got Pau Gasol NOW. And have you considered that maybe Memphis wanted Critt, and not Farmar? Maybe we didn't have the option of simply sending Farmar instead. Are you whiners saying that we shouldn't have made the trade?


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> You could say the same thing about Farmer last year and Smush or Sasha. What did farmer do last year, jack ****. Does it mean Smush and Sasha are better than Farmer?


I could say that about Farmar? Farmar who Phil Jackson said himself he changed the offense to some extent, to suit Farmars game off the bench? Farmar who comes off the bench and averaging 9.7 PPG, at 48 percent.. And a nice three point jumber just at 40 percent...

I know it hurts you that your favorite player was traded. But you don't need to insult me because you have no ability to actually reason out your passion and lust over some kid who hasn't done dick in the NBA. If you have such an interest in him, that you have to go on an offensive and personally insult someone over it, you should probably be trying to date him and leave the posting on this forum for people who are objective and realistic.

Farmar = Consistent scoring off the bench. Better defender at this point. And much smarter and less flashy than Java.

Critt = Currently a scrub, that got traded along with another scrub for someone far better than Critt will more than likely ever be in the NBA.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Crittenton has'nt done anything to merit such support other than the conclusion that fans have expressed and savored his potential.


You cant have it both ways. Lakers got a steal by acquiring an All Star by giving up one of the most underachieving specimen in LA. Lakers should focus on winning the chip now, while Kobe's window is still wide open rather than piss and moan that they just traded a _possible_ All Star prospect in the making.


Just my 02 cents.


----------



## JerryWest

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I could say that about Farmar? Farmar who Phil Jackson said himself he changed the offense to some extent, to suit Farmars game off the bench? Farmar who comes off the bench and averaging 9.7 PPG, at 48 percent.. And a nice three point jumber just at 40 percent...
> 
> I know it hurts you that your favorite player was traded. But you don't need to insult me because you have no ability to actually reason out your passion and lust over some kid who hasn't done dick in the NBA. If you have such an interest in him, that you have to go on an offensive and personally insult someone over it, you should probably be trying to date him and leave the posting on this forum for people who are objective and realistic.
> 
> Farmar = Consistent scoring off the bench. Better defender at this point. And much smarter and less flashy than Java.
> 
> Critt = Currently a scrub, that got traded along with another scrub for someone far better than Critt will more than likely ever become in the NBA.


no long winded answers, just answer the question

How do you think this will be (between Critt and Farmer)
1 season from now?
3 seasons from now?


----------



## madskillz1_99

KennethTo said:


> no long winded answers, just answer the question
> 
> How do you think this will be (between Critt and Farmer)
> 1 season from now?
> 3 seasons from now?


Who knows?! 

But what is your point? We got Pau.


----------



## Showtime87

KennethTo said:


> I promise you Critt will be a better player than Farmer within a year and a half if he gets any resemblance of decent minutes.


That's another question I have about this deal as far as Memphis is concered: Who is their PG now?? They spent a #4 draft pick on Conley, now they trade for a guy who was drafted 15 spots below him in the same draft? Kind of confusing. Now they have to figure out how to give both of them playing time which is only going to frustrate the hell out of Conley, who was under the impression that he would be the full-time starter now that Stoudemire was out of the picture. They also have Navarro and Lowry in the picture...this is gonna be a mess for Memphis. Crittenton won't play much more there than he did with the Lakers, at least on anytime soon.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Is there another move to follow? Obviously Odom, Rad, Walton, and Ariza is a logjam at the 3 spot.

I suppose with Bynum out we will run Pau at the 5 so Odom will be safe at the 4 spot for now.

Thoughts?


----------



## jman23

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerryWest

gotta go

final thoughts:
*glad we traded for Gasol and not Kidd
*if we can trade away Walton and/or Rad for a SF that can play slightly above avg SF defender we will win the title if we are healthy
*pro trade
*wish we didn't trade Critt
*i'd be happy with dumping walton and vlad or work out a situation where we can buy them out
*if we trade Ariza, I will kill someone


----------



## LA68

Cris said:


> Assuming Gasol doesnt play tonight... we are so damn out of big men.


Yeah like Kwame could keep up with Bosh haha

Or that low post game of Bargnani will just kill us :lol:

This might be the best team to play without a big man. 

No TJ to penetrate either . We have a bit of a chance


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> no long winded answers, just answer the question
> 
> How do you think this will be (between Critt and Farmer)
> 1 season from now?
> 3 seasons from now?


No response needed. I already stated the truth. Lakers want to win now. With capspace after this trade, and the fact that Bynum will get maxxed. They got there eggs in one basket.

Farmar runs the offense better NOW. Is a better defender NOW. Is a better play maker NOW. Critt might be better at all those things in the future, but reality is.. He still has yet to show off his amazing talents in the NBA. 

Farmar has been the primary reason the Lakers bench have been so successful. Not his talent, but by leadership and chemestry. Lakers choose what they think is working best now in my opinion. And the Grizz probably went for what they think will work best in the future. Since they got all the time in the world, where as if we want a title with Kobe, don't.


----------



## LA68

KennethTo said:


> gotta go
> 
> final thoughts:
> *glad we traded for Gasol and not Kidd
> *if we can trade away Walton and/or Rad for a SF that can play slightly above avg SF defender we will win the title if we are healthy
> *pro trade
> *wish we didn't trade Critt
> *i'd be happy with dumping walton and vlad or work out a situation where we can buy them out
> *if we trade Ariza, I will kill someone


Walton and VRad make too much to trade unless its for another dog. We just unloaded "butterfingers brown" 

Let's run with what we have. We don't need a perfect team, just some guys who want to hustle and win.


----------



## DANNY

any chance we might get navarro from memphis? i bet he's begging wallace to trade him to the lakers


----------



## Showtime87

LA68 said:


> Walton and VRad make too much to trade unless its for another dog. We just unloaded "butterfingers brown"
> 
> Let's run with what we have. We don't need a perfect team, just some guys who want to hustle and win.


I agree. I think this roster is set, and is definitely as deep as any in the league right now.


----------



## Showtime87

dannyM said:


> any chance we might get navarro from memphis? i bet he's begging wallace to trade him to the lakers


LOL. Lets not get greedy now.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Chris Wallace is being interviewed on NBA TV.



Lost of questions why Memphis traded Pau Gasol for Kwame Brown when there are a lot more possible transactions that can give him more.


He pretty much said the trade was done to give Pau Gasol a chance to win and be happy.



Thats a classy move by the Memphis really.


----------



## TiMVP2

EHL said:


> Speechless. Just...wow.
> 
> You have no idea. *I am almost in tears.*




Me too.


----------



## Showtime87

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Chris Wallace is being interviewed on NBA TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost of questions why Memphis traded Pau Gasol for Kwame Brown when there are a lot more possible transactions that can give him more.
> 
> 
> He pretty much said the trade was done to give Pau Gasol a chance to win and be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a classy move by the Memphis really.


The truth? Salary dump. Pure and simple. Heisley wants to sell the team and he's trying to clear out all the big money deals to make the pricetag more palatable to potential investors.


----------



## Drk Element

Wow........just unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We got Pau Gasol.


----------



## TiMVP2

Horrible trade for lakers. Giving up 1st pick(Kwame) for the 3rd(I think) pick (Pau)? Just crazy. and to add an additional player and 2 additional picks. Kupchack is insane.


----------



## Drk Element

DaRizzle said:


> FYI. Trade included 2008 and 2010 Lakers 1st round pick, Aaron Mckie(i guess he was still on the books) and the rights to Pau's brother(ironic). This is so awesome!!!


I would have liked to keep his brother.........


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

EHL said:


> Speechless. Just...wow.
> 
> You have no idea. I am almost in tears.


i think javaris showboating play n trying to do too much allowed the lakers to not think twice about getting rid of him
ahd yeah lamar sucks but who knows as a 3rd option or (4th once bynum come bacK) wont be that bad
MAAAn i hope he plays today
:lol:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

cmooon someone give Mitch props hahahaha
oh and if Lamar goes to the SF spot i dont know.....the lakers need someone who can shoot at that spot and as we have seen the last games lamar has been struggling


----------



## afobisme

lamar has NO shooting touch. seriously. 

i rather have him in the 2nd unit. that's where he should be. ariza should be starting.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Showtime87 said:


> The truth? Salary dump. Pure and simple. Heisley wants to sell the team and he's trying to clear out all the big money deals to make the pricetag more palatable to potential investors.


I agree. But if its _just_ for salary reasons then I think there's also some other teams who can pitch better offers than can yield an even better investment. The fact that Wallace send Pau to a playoff team speaks volume of how much they actually cared for Pau even when he's not going to obviously wear a Memphis jersey.


----------



## Jamel Irief

KennethTo said:


> I promise you Critt will be a better player than Farmer within a year and a half if he gets any resemblance of decent minutes.


You already think Critt is better than Fisher.


----------



## Jamel Irief

afobisme said:


> lamar has NO shooting touch. seriously.
> 
> i rather have him in the 2nd unit. that's where he should be. ariza should be starting.


I know you put seriously, but you rag on Lamar's shooting so you want a deadeye shooter like Ariza starting instead?

You can't be serious?


----------



## Showtime87

TakaraJinRoh said:


> I agree. But if its _just_ for salary reasons then I think there's also some other teams who can pitch better offers than can yield an even better investment. The fact that Wallace send Pau to a playoff team speaks volume of how much they actually cared for Pau even when he's not going to obviously wear a Memphis jersey.


I'm sure that's part of it, and I'm not questioning their affinity for Pau, but I think they took a player like Kwame Brown for a reason. They have no intention of keeping him and nobody expects them to. I don't know who would have been able to offer multiple young talents in conjunction with a large expiring contract in order to make the trade work. The Grizz wanted to acquire as little salary as they possibly could, but they had to get at least one legitimate prospect in order to sell the move to their fan base. Hence, Crittenton, the multiple draftpicks and rights to Marc Gasol. This way, they shave almost 50 million off the payroll over the next three seasons. The objective here wasn't to get the most talent as much as it was to get financial relief. In baseball terms: Memphis is conducting a fire sale.


----------



## Cris

Bill Walton: Gasol is "Anti-Kwame Brown"


----------



## Cris

Bill Walton: Mitch up there for Executive of the decade

:whofarted


----------



## LamarButler

Wow. 

Total steal.

Gasol is probably the best fit offensively concerning a triangle 4 and someone to put with Bryant, Bynum and Odom.


----------



## Showtime87

Jamel Irief said:


> I know you put seriously, but you rag on Lamar's shooting so you want a deadeye shooter like Ariza starting instead?
> 
> You can't be serious?


Lamar is not a guy you bring in off the bench. He's serious, but I think he's alone on this one.


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> Bill Walton: Mitch up there for Executive of the decade
> 
> :whofarted


:lol: Bill Walton at his best: the all-time king of hyperbole.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Showtime87 said:


> I'm sure that's part of it, and I'm not questioning their affinity for Pau, but I think they took a player like Kwame Brown for a reason. They have no intention of keeping him and nobody expects them to. I don't know who would have been able to offer multiple young talents in conjunction with a large expiring contract in order to make the trade work. The Grizz wanted to acquire as little salary as they possibly could, but they had to get at least one legitimate prospect in order to sell the move to their fan base. Hence, Crittenton, the multiple draftpicks and rights to Marc Gasol. This way, they shave 12 million off their current payroll and a total of almost 50 million over the next three seasons. The objective here wasn't to get the most talent as much as it was to get financial relief. In baseball terms: Memphis is conducting a fire sale.


Yeah. That seems to be the case indeed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the lakers should trade Lamar for a straight shooter, someone that all he does is shoot, similar to Sasha , but a SF 
haaha


----------



## t1no

I am a Lakers fan after the Mavericks so i am really excited for you guys. Good Luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## Showtime87

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the lakers should trade Lamar for a straight shooter, someone that all he does is shoot, similar to Sasha , but a SF
> haaha


Mike Miller can play SF...lol. Too bad Lamar's contract isn't expiring.


----------



## Theonee

Someone wake me up? Am I still dreaming


----------



## Kaas

Anyone feeling better about losing Caron now that we see the end result? If only the Lakers could get him back for Odom.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

yay for the trade, yay for me being back, double yay! lol


----------



## Showtime87

Haha, 2% of viewers on KCAL say the trade was a bad move for the Lakers. I didn't know there were that many Memphis folk watching KCAL...


----------



## Cris

Showtime87 said:


> Haha, 2% of viewers on KCAL say the trade was a bad move for the Lakers. I didn't know there were that many Memphis folk watching KCAL...


Those were the people who thought we were going to get Beasley in this years draft!


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> Those were the people who thought we were going to get Beasley in this years draft!


:rotf::rotf::rotf:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Im speechless right now...mm no, Im screaming like crazyyyyyyyyyy right now oh no lol


----------



## Darth Bryant




----------



## Eternal

Yeah I love this trade. Great news for us. Heard about it this afternoon. Can't wait to see this team with Gasol and Bynum together.

Hopefully Bynum returns this year... as it sounds like he could be done for the rest of the season.


----------



## Cap

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Is there another move to follow? Obviously Odom, Rad, Walton, and Ariza is a logjam at the 3 spot.
> 
> I suppose with Bynum out we will run Pau at the 5 so Odom will be safe at the 4 spot for now.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think the Lakers figured that no matter the positions Gasol and Odom can play and their potentially conflicting with each other, that it was a good "problem" to have. Like arguing over where to put Shaq and Wilt on the same team; does it really make too much of a difference vs. what impact they bring?


----------



## Showtime87

Exactly - good problem to have. When Ariza and Bynum come back there probably won't be much time for Walton or Radman, but honestly, that doesn't really concern me at all. Odom, Gasol and Bynum in the startling lineup, with Turiaf and Ariza getting most of the sub action sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Redeemed

Man this sucks kinda.. Now Jermaine O'Neal is the best option for the Nets to trade for if they wanna keep Kidd


----------



## Dean the Master

I love how McKie just got a free contract for doing nothing. Man, they could have just signed me and traded me to Memphis. lol.


----------



## tekeno

With Pau's help, we will catch up the paradise? Or at least the finals?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Unbelieveable. Mitch went from being an awful GM to being an awesome GM in about 35 seconds.

Go Lakers! Hopefully Bynum and Ariza get back so we can see this sick lineup in full force!

As for now, I'll settle for Fisher, Kobe, Radmanovic, Odom and Gasol.:biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak

Has there ever been a bigger upgrade than going from Kwame as your center to Gasol?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bucher is the one who reported that Bynum is done for the season and I think it is pure speculation. He is an assclown. If he says it, it's not true.


----------



## clien

ok my gstars, i am sorry i didn't get a chance to read through every single post on this thread(i did read most).

MY 39 cents --- i totally dug crittinton i think he willl be a solid guard for years TO COME, the thing is we have Kobe RIGHT NOW...Kobe bryant- in my honest to god-unbiased..extremly study provoked opion the greatest baller ever! We neeed to surround him w/ the support needed to bring home ships..ya know. Some of you seem to be be hoping Jarvis willl bring ships home in sevral years...idk man, he's no kobe. We have our core for the future- starting w/ Bynum(stud), and Farmar who is a major contributor to our succcess This season.-(the both of em are huge!). Mitch is my hero...the Lakers aint goin no where.. do not ever sleeep on us no w/ KOBe..are u kiddin. Gasol is such a B-E-A-utiful piece to put us in title contending position THIS YEAR...n for several years to come. Great Move... I Can not wait to see Gasol in the triangle..Kobe is gonna put that kid back in the All-Star game, don't ? it either. WE want another title in LA....bring it on mother ****ers!!!


----------



## The One

I really think if the Grizzlies do waive or buy out Kwame's contract, the Lakers should resign Brown for the min or 10 day contract and get rid of DJ because he is more useless than Kwame.


----------



## The One

All I know is this is making my slogan "New Dynasty: Under Construction" seem well said. But it's time to change it to "We're Back, B****!!!"


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Considering that Bynum and Ariza are out for an extended period of time...how good will we be for the next 2 months?

We might start out a little slow, as our bench is thin without Luke and Mihm. However, when we get them back, we're looking at 20-30 games of this squad...

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
C: Pau Gasol...Chris Mihm

That team right there could be good enough to beat the likes of Dallas, San Antonio or Phoenix. I'm hoping Pau is able to suit up against Washington, but if he isn't and Caron Butler is still injured for the Wizards...we should win that game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bucher is the one who reported that Bynum is done for the season and I think it is pure speculation. He is an assclown. If he says it, it's not true.


Well he even said it was speculation. He said something like "there is some talk around the league that Andrew Bynum might even miss the entire rest of the season".


----------



## JerryWest

Damian Necronamous said:


> Considering that Bynum and Ariza are out for an extended period of time...how good will we be for the next 2 months?
> 
> We might start out a little slow, as our bench is thin without Luke and Mihm. However, when we get them back, we're looking at 20-30 games of this squad...
> 
> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
> SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
> C: Pau Gasol...Chris Mihm
> 
> That team right there could be good enough to beat the likes of Dallas, San Antonio or Phoenix. I'm hoping Pau is able to suit up against Washington, but if he isn't and Caron Butler is still injured for the Wizards...we should win that game.


I don't want Walton playing.

PG: Derek Fisher (25 min) /Jordan Farmar (35 min cum)
SG: Sasha Vujacic (25 min) / Jordan Farmer (35 min cum)
SF: Kobe Bryant (40 min) / Vladimir Radmanovic (spot minutes at sf, pf and c)
PF: Lamar Odom (35 min) /Ronny Turiaf (10 min at both pf and c)
C: Pau Gasol (40 min) /Chris Mihm (10 min at both pf and c)


----------



## JerryWest

pg - fisher/farmer
sg - kobe
sf - odom
pf - turiaf
c - gasol

would be interesting too, maybe better, but I'd rather see turiaf getting mins than walton any day


----------



## Showtime87

Turiaf should continue to start at PF. He's proven to be a tough post defender and a reliable perimeter shooter, he's even impressed me with his passing skills. As long as he's not stuck playing center, he should be getting major minutes for this team until Bynum returns.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Considering that Bynum and Ariza are out for an extended period of time...how good will we be for the next 2 months?
> 
> We might start out a little slow, as our bench is thin without Luke and Mihm. However, when we get them back, we're looking at 20-30 games of this squad...
> 
> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl
> SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
> C: Pau Gasol...Chris Mihm
> 
> That team right there could be good enough to beat the likes of Dallas, San Antonio or Phoenix. I'm hoping Pau is able to suit up against Washington, but if he isn't and Caron Butler is still injured for the Wizards...we should win that game.




I heard that Bynum should be back the 1st of March. Thats what they are shooting for.


----------



## The One

2009 CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!
And It all started here.

I think we still remember the time and place we were when we heard about this trade


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The One said:


> 2009 CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!
> And It all started here.
> 
> I think we still remember the time and place we were when we heard about this trade


I was in my dorm room and I turned on ESPN after getting back from class. I went absolutely nuts, tackled one of my friends and started running up and down the hallway yelling, "Lake Show!!!"


----------



## The One

Damian Necronamous said:


> I was in my dorm room and I turned on ESPN after getting back from class. I went absolutely nuts, tackled one of my friends and started running up and down the hallway yelling, "Lake Show!!!"


I was just at work on the computer (not doing work) and I saw a thread that said 'Gasol to Lakers (rumor)'. I did not think much about it because I thought it said Cassel to Lakers (yeah, I'm blind). I come back 5 mins later and I nearly choked on my drink. I then go into my father's office (ugh, my boss and A huge Celtic Fan) and I tell him the news and it took him about 4 hours before he believed it. I still couldn't believe it right away.


----------



## DaRizzle

Oh man...what a great day this was...

There are some great quotes in here....

Jamel thinking it was crazy for Ariza to start over Odom
KennethTo complaining that we lost Critt in this trade
People talking about how great Farmar is gonna this last year

and the worst one...


Cris said:


> Assuming Gasol doesnt play tonight... we are so damn out of big men.


^that is the first thing Chris posted besides the article itself...Jesus Chris! Thats all you could think of when we traded Kwame for Pau?!? lol...gotta give you ****


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> Oh man...what a great day this was...
> 
> There are some great quotes in here....
> 
> Jamel thinking it was crazy for Ariza to start over Odom
> KennethTo complaining that we lost Critt in this trade
> People talking about how great Farmar is gonna this last year
> 
> and the worst one...
> 
> 
> ^that is the first thing Chris posted besides the article itself...Jesus Chris! Thats all you could think of when we traded Kwame for Pau?!? lol...gotta give you ****


Turiaf Started at center, Space Cadet at SF and Odom at PF. Mbenga even played 11 minutes!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2008020128

And... how do you manage to screw up "Cris" when it's written right there. Good grief.


----------



## DaRizzle

lol....dont change the subject at hand!!!


----------



## DANNY

OMFG GASOL got traded to the lakers?!? when did this happen


----------



## Jamel Irief

DaRizzle said:


> Oh man...what a great day this was...
> 
> There are some great quotes in here....
> 
> Jamel thinking it was crazy for Ariza to start over Odom
> KennethTo complaining that we lost Critt in this trade
> People talking about how great Farmar is gonna this last year
> 
> and the worst one...
> 
> 
> ^that is the first thing Chris posted besides the article itself...Jesus Chris! Thats all you could think of when we traded Kwame for Pau?!? lol...gotta give you ****


I still would rather start Odom over Ariza, what's your point? Odom is the Lakers 3rd best player.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> I love Gasol, but the Lakers are going to regret not giving something else instead of Critt.
> 
> 
> Happy yet so sad we lost an all-star pg in the future.



:rofl2:


----------



## Darth Bryant

KennethTo said:


> I promise you Critt will be a better player than Farmer within a year and a half if he gets any resemblance of decent minutes.


:bump:


----------



## Cap

What a lovely, wonderful memory. It only took 16 months for a title to come back home and they still had a shot within 4 months of the trade. You are a wonderful player Mr. Gasol.


----------



## Lynx

Ha, how come I never posted on this thread? I remember being at work learning about this trade. The analysis of Stephen A Smith and Bill Walton cracked me up. Certainly a joyful day for all Lakers fan, and it paid off.


----------



## DANNY

how about ronny for sasha

sasha can play center for the warriors

we get our favorite player back in LA


----------



## sonicFLAME6

S2theONIC said:


> yay for the trade, yay for me being back, double yay! lol


lol wtf kind of celebration post is this? hahaha.


----------

